# Grilled Salmon with Thai Curry and Basmati Rice



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

Serves 4

*Ingredients*

*For rice*

1 cup basmati rice
1 1/2 cups water
2 tablespoons unsalted butter

*For sauce*

1 1/8 teaspoons minced peeled fresh gingerroot
1 1/8 teaspoons minced garlic
2 1/4 teaspoons peanut oil
3/4 teaspoon ground coriander seeds
1 1/2 teaspoons curry powder
1 1/2 teaspoons Thai red curry paste
1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
3/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1 1/4 cups well-stirred unsweetened coconut milk
3 tablespoons tomato purée
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 1/2 tablespoons packed dark brown sugar

*For vegetables*

3 cups finely shredded green cabbage
3/4 cup julienne strips of seeded peeled cucumber
3 tablespoons finely chopped fresh coriander
3 tablespoons finely chopped fresh mint leaves
1 tablespoon soy sauce
3 tablespoons rice vinegar (not seasoned)
four 6-ounce pieces salmon fillet
olive oil for brushing salmon
1/4 cup roasted peanuts

*Make rice:*

Preheat oven to 400°F.

In a saucepan with an ovenproof lid bring rice, water, and butter to boil. Bake rice, covered, in middle of oven 12 minutes. Keep rice warm.

*Make sauce:*

In a heavy saucepan sauté gingerroot and garlic in oil over moderately high heat, stirring, until golden. Add coriander, curry powder, curry paste, paprika, and cumin and sauté, stirring, 1 minute, or until fragrant. Whisk in coconut milk, tomato purée, soy sauce, and brown sugar and bring just to a boil. Remove pan from heat and keep warm.

*Prepare vegetables:*

In a bowl toss together all vegetable ingredients.

*Prepare grill.*

Brush salmon with oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste. Grill salmon on an oiled rack set 5 to 6 inches over glowing coals until just cooked through, about 5 minutes on each side.
Put each in center of 4 plates and arrange salmon on top. Top salmon with vegetables and spoon sauce around it. Sprinkle vegetables with peanuts.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 11, 2012)

It sounds delicious.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yum yum!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Kylie. Sounds delicious!

Did you convert all of that over to American units?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds good! Very nice job composing/presenting your recipe! Are you a professional cookbook author? Or an aspiring one?


----------



## ChefDB (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

Your all very welcome...it truly is a tasty dish 

Greg, we found this recipe online...we like to also have this using chicken breasts too 

Steve, sorry, but I did not convert the recipe to US units..it is just as I found it

The salad too is lovely, such a nice compliment to the meal, adds a nice crunchy texture


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 9, 2012)

We tried this the other night with chicken instead of salmon...it was delicious


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 9, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Serves 4
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...



Ooooh Kylie, I just found this and it sounds wonderful. Gonna make soon. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Your very welcome Chef 

You will love it...it has the best taste and goes extremely well with salmon, but like I mentioned, also nice with chicken and I am guessing it would be nice with  red meat too 

Let me know what you think when you have had it


----------



## CraigC (Nov 10, 2012)

What is the recipe for the red curry paste? I will always try a new curry paste recipe.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

Craig, we just use the paste straight from the jar 

Would be nice with a homemade one though


----------

